# Transition Double for light FR and slopestyle?



## Minden (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm looking at getting a Double for a little light freeride, but mainly slopestyle stuff. Does anybody know anything about it?

I already have a Mob, so I don't want something thats gonna feel like another hardtail, but I still want something that won't be overly plush for the jumps.

My main concern is that the travel is short enough that it will feel like a hardtail and that it will be too stiff, but I've never actually ridden one so I wouldn't know.

All responses are appreciated,
Minden

P.S. I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in Freeride but I figured that slopestyle might be close enough to dirtjumping that it would count here... sorry if I am wrong.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Bottle rocket. Period. If you already own MOB(of which i do as well) then the double is gonna be a silly addition to your quiver. I guess you could have it for those huge doubles that sting. But i say don't be a wiener. Your gonna need a five incher though any way for the bigger freeride features and slalom courses. the double might as well not have a shock when you get into those big drops and fast features.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

How about the Banshee Rampant? It's 4" VPP. Short chainstays. Would fit a RS Pike perfectly. 100mm for DJ'ing, 140mm for Freeride.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I have both a BR and a Double.  I actually use the double more. I do normal FR on it and DJ's. The double is a great FR bike as long as you're not a total hack, it's awsome. 

It's solid enough that you don't lose speed for jumps, but plush enough to absorb some big hits.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

If you are really serious about slopestyle (actually competing) then get the Double. At Crankworx Colorado, there were several guys on Doubles and none on Bottlerockets. Most actual slopestyle is dirt jumps and wallrides with a few drops mixed in. My boy Nick did the big 18' rock drop on a Double and it handled it just fine. 

On the other hand, if you lean more towards just trail riding, skinnies and resort riding, get the Bottlerocket. You really can't go wrong either way in the end.


----------



## Minden (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I really hate the feeling of hitting jumps on DH bikes how you can barely even feel what your doing, I'm really thinking of this for more along the lines of Dual Slalom, 4x, and slopestyle with the occasional ride on a DH trail

I'm not even sure if I could afford a bottlerocket, but I guess it depends on how much I can sell my morewood Izimu for.

**EDIT** Not saing that the BR is a DH bike above, I meant "long travel bikes". Not sure how 5 inches will feel.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

I had the same question while back, so I emailed Transition and they told me that the double can be used for light freeride as long as w/e your hitting has smooth landings and you don't go all bender on it. 

But if you already have a mob why get the double, all the double really does is give your a little bit more reassurance if you f-up which the mob doesn't. I was gonna get a bottlerocket but my buddy was selling a Sinister Gruitr for a price I couldn't resist. Get your self a Bottlerocket, Gruitr, Rampant, etc....


----------



## Vic690 (Aug 1, 2008)

i never ridden a double .. but i can tell you about my BR ....
riding my BR from 10 months and it's awesome ... i run a coil dhx5 shock and the bike changes and adapt 100% depending on how you set it ... 
i've ridden from dh courses to bmx track on it ... all winter here is almost only dirt jumping and i feel great with it ... 
both in dirtjumps and bmx track it handles better than an hardtail (also for my friends ht riders) .. it gives you the right pop to clear doubles smoothly .... 
needles to say ..... in slopestyle it works great .. also on the bigger stuff .... 
repeat .. i didn't ridden a double .... but the BR is the funniest and most versatile bike i've ever ridden ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

if you really like the transition double, check out DECLINE magazine, there jan/feb has a 2 pages review with some sweet pictures


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

get the double. i do my dj'ing on a 24" bmx and my ss/fr on a 5" bike and it feels like too much travel most of the time. if i could mod my bike down to just 3" and also drop the fork an inch or so, i think it would then be a perfect ss bike. as it sits now with 5and5, it feels much more like a trail bike IMO...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

I love my Double. I jump the $hit out of it. It is the perfect bike for Slopestyle as well.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Casey Groves Air Affair run in Whistler... he won, on a Double.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/25949/l/


----------

